# Replacement speakers for L/C/R



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

I have downsized my home so no more dedicated media room . HT is now restricted to the entertainment center built into the family room. My current front 3 speakers are Def Tech BP8 for the mains and CLR2002 for the center. However the location of the entertainment center to one side of the fairly large family room is not ideal for the BP8s because one of them have to be placed too near a sidewall . I am thinking of replacing them with direct radiation speakers . I was thinking of the SVS Sound series speakers because I already have their PC 12 NSD subwoofer. I was just wondering what you folks would recommend for the front three speakers besides SVS Sound. BTW the surround speakers are ceiling speakers again because of layout . Budget is around $1000. Thanks


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

How much room will you have from the side wall? Are the speakers going to
be placed on top, or inside the entertainment center?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I will certainly say that SVS makes excellent Speakers. I can only hope they do not have to be setup in the Entertainment Center.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I agree, SVS are a great option. I'd also suggest you audition RBH Sound MC-616C, a fantastic value for LCR's.


----------



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

See current setup below









The replacement speakers will be located approximately same position as in the picture.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

That set up is a big compromise - even with direct ratiating towers or bookshelves,
that wall is an enemy. That is also a big compromise with that center set up high.
Where does the family sit - can you all see the TV and hear the system.
You may not want to spend $1000 for your set up - you can get 2 more of the
Definitive CLR 2002 and use them as left and right on some stands. Is there a 
chance you can modify the cabinets and bring the center channel down?

Definitive CLR2002
http://www.onecall.com/product/Definitive-Technology/CLR2002-Black/Speaker/_/R-91041?t=2

I would also find some way to get some decorative acoustic treatment, on that
side wall to treat reflections.


----------



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

I have 3 seats in front of the entertainment center for watching TV . The conversational area is located to the right of the fireplace. There is no way to to move the entertainment center as its built in by the builder. I can relocate the center speaker to just above the TV .


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

sportflyer said:


> I can relocate the center speaker to just above the TV .


That will help and make a difference.


----------



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

Are you still recommending I replace the L/R BP8s with the CLR on stands with some acoustic treatment for the left speaker?


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

sportflyer said:


> Are you still recommending I replace the L/R BP8s with the CLR on stands with some acoustic treatment for the left speaker?


Yes


----------



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

That would be a lower cost solution than replacing all three with SVS


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

sportflyer said:


> That would be a lower cost solution than replacing all three with SVS


Good Luck!


----------



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

The easiest method for me to mount the CLR2002 so that its located just above the TV panel is to position the CLR2002 upside down so that the speaker bottom faces up and use longer screws into the three speaker height adjustment screw inserts and so suspend the speaker to the bottom of the cabinet located about 8 inches above the top of the TV panel . I doubt the speaker inserts are strong enough to hold the weight of the speaker hanging on them . Alternately I can replace the inserts with larger ones and glue them in place before suspending the speaker or put new ones near the preinstalled inserts. 

Is the CLR2002 speaker a sealed or ported design ? I would hate to screw up the acoustics by adding leakage where there should be none 

Any other mounting suggestions welcome.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

The Definitive CLR2002 is a front ported speaker - they were made to be
placed vertical or horizontal.


----------



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

Is there a preferred location for the center speaker ? ie over the TV or on a speaker stand in front of the entertainment center ? Actually its easier for me to use speaker stand plus I can align all the speakers better. I know my current center speaker location is much too high , although it does not sound bad at all . I am sure locating it almost in line with the other speakers will improve the sound a lot. Is there some rule of thumb regarding max center speaker height offset relative to the L/R speakers for proper system performance?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

sportflyer said:


> Is there a preferred location for the center speaker ? ie over the TV or on a speaker stand in front of the entertainment center ? Actually its easier for me to use speaker stand plus I can align all the speakers better. I know my current center speaker location is much too high , although it does not sound bad at all . I am sure locating it almost in line with the other speakers will improve the sound a lot. Is there some rule of thumb regarding max center speaker height offset relative to the L/R speakers for proper system performance?


Ideally, you do want the Center Channel as close to your Display as possible. Back in the day of Big Screen RPTV's, it was nice to be able to have the CC directly on top of the TV and if using large enough Speakers in line with the Mains. A Speaker Stand in front of the TV would be preferable to it being enclosed in a Cabinet.
WAF often comes into play with this direction however.

Room EQ has helped to make the best out of less than ideal placement options. While I am not personally aware of any specific rule about distance from the Display, I definitely have found having it as close as possible helps to anchor the dialogue. If you could possibly take a picture, we could discuss your options with a more clear understanding of your situation.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Ideally, you do want the Center Channel as close to your Display as possible. Back in the day of Big Screen RPTV's, it was nice to be able to have the CC directly on top of the TV and if using large enough Speakers in line with the Mains. A Speaker Stand in front of the TV would be preferable to it being enclosed in a Cabinet.
> WAF often comes into play with this direction however.
> 
> Room EQ has helped to make the best out of less than ideal placement options. While I am not personally aware of any specific rule about distance from the Display, I definitely have found having it as close as possible helps to anchor the dialogue. If you could possibly take a picture, we could discuss your options with a more clear understanding of your situation.
> ...


See picture in posting #5 above .


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

sportflyer said:


> Actually its easier for me to use speaker stand plus I can align all the speakers better. I know my current center speaker location is much too high , although it does not sound bad at all . I am sure locating it almost in line with the other speakers will improve the sound a lot.


Putting the speaker on a stand just under the TV, will be fine - you will notice a difference in
sound, from the high up position.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

sportflyer said:


> See picture in posting #5 above .


Yep. I feel like an idiot... Back on point. Your CC is definitely further than ideal. A Stand would work nicely. However, if happy with the SQ, that is the most important thing.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

I will go for the center speaker on stands. The only decision left is whether its an 18inch or 22 inch stand. 

BTW I am wondering what a phantom center channel would sound like in my system ie disable the center speaker, setup the AVR for no center channel and the run the Audyssey . I guess I would try it out when I have nothing else to do.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

It is certainly worth a try, but I would guess that it will sound better even where your CC is currently located.
Please let us know how it works out.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## PT800 (Feb 19, 2008)

Another example of an architect total screw up. A few years ago, when I was building staircases, there was a model with a great room layout just like yours; fireplace on the centerline of the room/wall and the recess for a RPTV to the left. To make matters worse, that model had in-ceiling speakers for all channels, laid out on the room's centerline, so if one used those speakers there was NO way one could balance that system so the sound was centered to the screen. Having the center channel in line with the center of the fireplace.

Of coarse, the smart thing would have been to design that room with the fireplace and ET center switched, and preferably with the FP being a corner install.

The only thing you can do to help your situation is to add an absorption panel to the left wall at the first reflection point.


----------



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

I agree . It is a very bad layout and exactly like the one you described. The in -ceiling speakers wires are centered exactly like you described.  I had to go up to the ceiling and re-position the surround wires so the in ceiling surrounds are centered to the entertainment center . I did not want to use ceiling speakers for the front 3 . Fortunately they did not install any speakers just pulled the wires to the location and put a plug . 

Originally I wanted to lower thefire place mantel piece and hang the TV above the fireplace but I could not lower it enough for comfortable viewing . The left wall extends no more than 12 inches beyond the left speaker so there is practically no 1st reflection to my seating position .


----------



## PT800 (Feb 19, 2008)

sportflyer said:


> I agree . It is a very bad layout and exactly like the one you described. The in -ceiling speakers wires are centered exactly like you described.  I had to go up to the ceiling and re-position the surround wires so the in ceiling surrounds are centered to the entertainment center . I did not want to use ceiling speakers for the front 3 . Fortunately they did not install any speakers just pulled the wires to the location and put a plug .
> 
> Originally I wanted to lower thefire place mantel piece and hang the TV above the fireplace but I could not lower it enough for comfortable viewing . The left wall extends no more than 12 inches beyond the left speaker so there is practically no 1st reflection to my seating position .


Well that is good about the left wall. In the picture it looks much longer. As mentioned, do lower the center to the space right above the tv. Or if you can, raise the tv a few inches and place the center on that same shelf, right in front of the tv stand. That will put the center into proper alignment with the L/R.
As for speaker changes, if DT has bookshelf speakers that timbre match the center use those.


----------



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

DT has book shelf sprks that timbre match the center , but I think using 2 more centers would be better per the DT tech support.


----------



## PT800 (Feb 19, 2008)

That is certainly a choice. I've known people who have used JBL LC2 centers for all 5 channels.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

sportflyer said:


> DT has book shelf sprks that timbre match the center , but I think using 2 more centers would be better per the DT tech support.


The CLR will take care of business for the front 3


----------



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

I will make the decision whether to replace the BP8 Bipolar towers after I relocate the center speaker and re run Audyssey. Tks everyone for your inputs.


----------

